# Steam gehackt?



## CranberryPie (25. Dezember 2015)

Hey zusammen,

nur ein kleiner Hinweis, dass Steam offenkundig gerade gehackt oder zumindest modifiziert wurde. 
Eine eben durchgeführte Stichprobe hat ergeben, dass es alle in meinem Bekanntenkreis betrifft - deshalb vorsichtshalber mal die Mail-Adressen und Zahlungsmethoden entfernen. 

News oder ähnliche Meldungen gibts noch keine, auch keine Informationen von offizieller Seite.


----------



## Abductee (25. Dezember 2015)

Was für eine Stichprobe?
Ich halte das momentane Verhalten für eine dumme DDoS-Attacke.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Dezember 2015)

CranberryPie schrieb:


> Eine eben durchgeführte Stichprobe hat ergeben, dass es alle in meinem Bekanntenkreis betrifft - deshalb vorsichtshalber mal die Mail-Adressen und Zahlungsmethoden entfernen.


Wenn man auf seinen Acc kommt, aber mit dem ändern der Mail würde ich warten bis das Ding vorbei ist.



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich halte das momentane Verhalten für eine dumme DDOS-Attacke.


Das wäre der erste DDOS er zu sowas führt, sowas ist extrem untypisch für Steam.


----------



## amer_der_erste (25. Dezember 2015)

Eigenartig. Mein Kumpel sieht von anderen Usern die Transaktionen 
Was geht da vor?


----------



## Abductee (25. Dezember 2015)

https://mobile.twitter.com/SteamDB/status/680490823226671104


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2015)

Generell wäre natürlich alles möglich da gerade Ferien sind und sich immer eine bestimmte Bevölkerungsschicht trollend in den Vordergrund schiebt. Ich werde definitiv abwarten


----------



## Betschi (25. Dezember 2015)

Sehr schön, da habe ich nach mehr als einem Jahr ohne Steam wieder mal Lust auf Mount & Blade und dann sowas. Dann wird halt wieder auf No Steam Cracks zurückgegriffen wenns nicht anders geht


----------



## TMJK (25. Dezember 2015)

Beware Steam and Minecraft gamers, SkidNP is out there to bring the servers down » TechWorm


----------



## Abductee (25. Dezember 2015)

Betschi schrieb:


> Sehr schön, da habe ich nach mehr als einem Jahr ohne Steam wieder mal Lust auf Mount & Blade und dann sowas. Dann wird halt wieder auf No Steam Cracks zurückgegriffen wenns nicht anders geht



Dir ist aber bewusst das Steam nichts für den Ausfall kann?


----------



## turbosnake (25. Dezember 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Dir ist aber bewusst das Steam nichts für den Ausfall kann?


Doch, die haben ihren Cache verhauen und sonst niemand.


----------



## Betschi (25. Dezember 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Dir ist aber bewusst das Steam nichts für den Ausfall kann?


Jein, allerdings ist das nicht relevant. Ich möchte zocken, wann ich will. Aus diesem Grund meide ich auch Steam & CO, aber bei Mount & Blade gehts halt leider nicht anders.


----------



## Erok (25. Dezember 2015)

Macht Eure Steam-Accounts aus. 

Und wer bei Steam sich Spiele kauft via PayPal, sollte unbedingt die Händlerabbuchungen bei PayPal für Steam kündigen. Die ersten heulen schon rum, daß ihr Guthaben geplündert wurde : https://www.facebook.com/playmassive/?fref=nf

Greetz Erok


----------



## Abductee (25. Dezember 2015)

@Turbo
Die Probleme mit dem Cache können genau so gut vom Hackversuch kommen.

@Betschi
Trenn die Internetverbindung und starte Steam im Offlinemodus.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Dezember 2015)

Erok schrieb:


> Macht Eure Steam-Accounts aus.


Bringt nichts.


> Und wer bei Steam sich Spiele kauft via PayPal, sollte unbedingt die Händlerabbuchungen bei PayPal für Steam kündigen. Die ersten heulen schon rum, daß ihr Guthaben geplündert wurde : https://www.facebook.com/playmassive/?fref=nf


Pfoten weg von den Accounteinstellung in Steam, das könnte böse enden.
Und ich glaube nicht das irgendjemand durch einen Cachefehler Guthaben verlieren kann.



Abductee schrieb:


> @Turbo
> Die Probleme mit dem Cache können genau so gut vom Hackversuch kommen.


Trotzdem hat das es Valve dann verbockt, da sowas nicht passieren darf.


----------



## Erok (25. Dezember 2015)

turbosnake, diese Einstellungen löscht man nicht in Steam, sondern direkt bei PayPal !!!

Wenn Du schon etwas zu meiner Aussage dazu schreiben willst, dann lies wenigstens das was im Link drin steht bei Playmassive !!!

Greetz Erok


----------



## turbosnake (25. Dezember 2015)

Erok schrieb:


> turbosnake, diese Einstellungen löscht man nicht in Steam, sondern direkt bei PayPal !!!


Ich habe auch von etwas anderem gesprochen und wollte die Leute davon abhalten irgendwas in Steam zu ändern.
Das hättest du da auch reinschreiben können, WO man das macht.


> Wenn Du schon etwas zu meiner Aussage dazu schreiben willst, dann lies wenigstens das was im Link drin steht bei Playmassive !!!


Ich lese keine Links die zu FB gehen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. Dezember 2015)

https://steamcommunity.com/discussions/forum/0/458604254431478327/

Hier hat sich der Community Mod dazu geäußertm


----------

